# choisir disque de demarrage



## krauzer (12 Août 2008)

Bonjour, voila j'ai une question, je me souviens que sous Tiger je pouvais, au demarrage de la machine choisir sur quel disque demarrer (touche C il me semble ) mais est-ce que ca fonctionne encore sous Leopard? 
En tout cas j'espere parce que devoir demarrer sous windows pour aller sous mac, et vice versa, c'est long.

Voila, je vous remercie par avance.


Krauzer


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Le choix du disque de démarrage ne dépend pas des systèmes d'exploitation présents (du moins normalement, car avec Windows on a parfois quelques mauvaises surprises). Ça fonctionne donc encore sous Leopard.

La touche permettant cette sélection est la touche Option (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ou Alt). La touche C sert exclusivement au démarrage sur CD (ou DVD).


----------



## krauzer (13 Août 2008)

ok merci bien, effectivement ça fonctionne  j'appuyais juste pas sur la bonne touche 


sujet resolu, euh par contre peux plus editer mon premier post, c'est normal ?


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Août 2008)

krauzer a dit:


> par contre peux plus editer mon premier post, c'est normal ?


Oui. Après un certain temps, c'est verrouillé. On ne peut plus ni modifier ni corriger.

Mais on n'a pas trop à se plaindre ici. Je connais des sites où l'édition des posts n'est possible que durant deux minutes... tout juste le temps de se relire !


----------

